# TEFL courses and TEFL jobs in Australia



## brianK88 (May 4, 2012)

Hi!
Australia is a great location for teaching English as a Foreign Language. There has been a perception though that native speaker countries such as Australia are not ideal locations for newly qualified TEFL teachers. The fact of the matter is that NQTs in TEFL are welcome as they are seen to inject fresh energy and dynamism into a school.

Furthermore, the nature of the Australian Working Holiday Visa is such that teachers can only stay for 12 weeks in any one job. This, coupled with Australia's fantastic climate and welcoming people makes TEFL in Australia the perfect Gap Year option!

With so many people looking to head to Australia to learn English, the sector for TEFL teachers is particularly strong. The CELTA and the Trinity Cert.TESOL are by far the most widely recognized qualifications in the Private sector, while TESOL degrees and diplomas (invariably obtained from an Australian university) are particularly relevant in the State sector. Due to the strong demand for TEFL qualified teachers in Sydney, job-seekers with the CELTA but without a degree have still been offered positions by schools.

Australia’s TESOL industry is divided into two sectors, the Private and the State sector. The Private (ELICOS*) sector is dominated by almost 200 language schools. Many Australian universities also have their own ELICOS departments. The State sector is split into two: English courses are run through the Adult Migrant Education Program (AMES) and the Department of Technical & Further Education (TAFE) colleges. These courses are aimed primarily at permanent Australian residents from non-English speaking backgrounds.

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## brianK88 (May 4, 2012)

Hope this helps someone.

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## janekennix (Dec 14, 2013)

Thanks for the information. What are the chances of one who does not have English as L1 but as L2 and has being teaching English as L2 in south Africa for over 5yr to be employed in AMES or TAFE to teach TEFL or TESOL? This person has PR for WA and trying to find career path. The qualifications gained are: BA Hon English, MPhil Second language studies and post graduate certificate in Education. Please what is your advice


----------

